# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  viel Kohle vs. viel Freizeit

## baugruen

mal hypothetisch gedacht: 
wenn ihr die wahl httet zwischen einer arbeitsstelle, bei der ihr 60 stunden arbeitet und richtig viel kohl macht... und einer stelle, die richtig viel freizeit garantiert, aber eben auch nur einen deutlich geringeren verdienst ...
wofr wrdet ihr euch entscheiden?

----------


## Kretschmann

Geld natrlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Also mein Ziel wird es sein, sich ein 2. Standbein zu aufzubauen. So die ersten 10 Jahre FA-Zahni (ordentlich Geld gespart) und dann wechseln auf was auch immer.

----------


## Malzkaffee

> mal hypothetisch gedacht: 
> wenn ihr die wahl httet zwischen einer arbeitsstelle, bei der ihr 60 stunden arbeitet und richtig viel kohl macht... und einer stelle, die richtig viel freizeit garantiert, aber eben auch nur einen deutlich geringeren verdienst ...
> wofr wrdet ihr euch entscheiden?


Kommt drauf an, ob die Arbeit erfllend ist... aber da's ja um ne Zahnarzt-Steklle geht: Freizeit! Was soll man denn mit viel Kohle, wenn man 60 Stunden arbeitet und dann gar keine Zeit hat sie auszugeben?

----------


## Salzi19

Freizeit! Zeit mit Familie und Freunden ist sooo wichtig, man wei nie, wie schnell es anders werden kann  :grrrr....:

----------


## anna1708

ich nehme auch die freizeit. es ist auch nicht mein lebensziel, porsche zu fahren oder urlaub auf den bahamas zu machen. insofern wrde ich eine "gute" stelle immer einer "schlechten, aber besser bezahlten" vorziehen

----------

